# 10x100 rims on 5x100 car



## LeftyUK (Apr 24, 2008)

Is it perfectly ok to fit 10x100 rims on a car with a 5x100 bolt pattern?
If so, why do manufacturers make 5x100s? - Particularly when the wheel design has a center cap to cover the 'spare' bolt holes.


----------



## MasonakaSid (Jul 13, 2015)

did it work i recently got some wheels saying the same thing but i orderd 5x100 so im assuming theyll work?


----------



## krisco1996 (Jan 13, 2015)

Generally there a 2 different bolt circles on the wheel. Usually they combine a 5 x100mm and a 5 x 108mm for use on multiple vehicles. If your wheel has the 5 x 100mm bolt circle, you will be just fine.


----------



## MasonakaSid (Jul 13, 2015)

thanks man


----------



## MasonakaSid (Jul 13, 2015)

so i want to get wheels there 18x8.5 im going to put stretched on and this is on an mk4 jetta the ofset is 35 there 5x100 do i need to run spacers will they fit can someone help me out because i tried this once before and ducked up with the rims just want to make sure i dont waste a bunch of money


----------



## GasInMyVeins (Jul 11, 2010)

They'll fit fine. That's literally one of the most common Mk4 fitments, so try checking in the Mk4 forum.


----------

